

Ask HN: Is it worth using an email client or the web-interface? - BlackNapoleon

I'm currently using gmail's web client but I'm wondering if I would be better suited or have more options if I used native client on my macbook.&#60;p&#62;Any downsides to this?
======
dchest
The benefit of using email client is that you get to keep copies of your
emails and delete them from servers, so that when your Gmail account is
hacked, you don't lose anything important.

